# They say you crave salty food over sweets if its a boy, but what if...



## ashley2pink

I am on baby #3. 
I have heard(yes, I know old wives tale, but humor me) that if you are having a boy you will crave salty foods, if you are having a girl you will crave sweets. Well, I'm not quite on either side. But, what is very unusual is, I normally have the biggest sweet tooth ever. When Im not pregnant I can literally eat my weight in candy, mainly any kind of chocolate. I still craved it with my 2 girl pregnancies. With this pregnancy I just dont feel like eating chocolate, or any sweets. Not that they sound gross, I just dont want them. So I have had almost no sweets this pregnancy(besides juice, I dont like water) Glazed donuts have been sounding good lately, so thats a sweet, but thats it. I also dont reallycrave salty foods either though, but I do like them better then sweets right now. I love potato chips, and avocado dip with chips. But still not craving those either.
So what would you think just by reading this? I know it probably doesnt mean much. Just like to hear your thoughts. Boy or girl?
I have had the same nausea I had with baby girl #2, which is a ton. But baby girl #1 I had almost no nausea. So I guess nausea for me isnt a good indicator since with one girl almost none, then with my other girl a ton, but thought I'd throw it out there.
I find out in 8 days btw


----------



## bump0911

Hmmm... I am having the same problem. Until now I've been craving sweet things but today I have been craving crisp bacon and brown sauce. Definitely a salty craving!! I think old wives tale wise you sound like :blue: to me. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## magicbubble

i dont know myself but my mum went right off chocolate apparently when she was pregnant with all 3 of hers and we were 2 girls and a boy. she sounded like she really didnt enjoy easter very much for those years


----------



## Barbles

Well I craved sweets with my daughter, would eat my body weight in chocolate. 

This time I havent craved sweets at all but niether did I really crave salty foods. I craved things like fruit and orange juice at the beginning and now Im on cheese and crisp sandwiches at the moment (yummy). Im having a boy this time.

With MS, I had it terrible with my girl but this time round though I did have it it was nothing compared to my first pregnancy.


----------



## magicbubble

my cravings havent been proper cravings. i always really fancied things before i was pregnant and am still the same. so i dont feel any different. i am perhaps having slightly more sweet things than i was before. but not much. i always used to have a savoury tooth anyway and always got told off for putting too much salt on my food. who knows. i could be having an intergender baby :)

i hopefully find out gender at my scan next week :)


----------



## ashley2pink

i did crave fruits in the beginning as well, but thats because I had horrid nausea and the only thing I could really think of stomaching was something refreshing. But now(I still have some nausea left) not so much.


----------



## Barbles

ashley2pink said:


> i did crave fruits in the beginning as well, but thats because I had horrid nausea and the only thing I could really think of stomaching was something refreshing. But now(I still have some nausea left) not so much.

I was the same, I ate so many satsumas as they settled my stomach and werent too heavy.

I must say I fit most of the old wives myths about pregnancy for both my 'girl' pregnancy and this one being a boy but my friend has had the total opposite for hers.


----------



## woodzie2011

well i am craving dairy products milk yoghurt etc... and lots of mea baon, sausges steak you name it.... not at all into chocolate and im a chocaholic when im not pregnant! i also want to eat lots of oranges satsumatas etc.. what do you think... this is my first so dont know what it is. i find out a week on saturday! but having alot of loose bowel movements going to doctors today, dont know whether its because eating alot of dairy. but its everytimei eat! xxx


----------



## ashley2pink

Woodzie, craving fruits means girl(unless its because your sick), but craving meats means boy so who knows! I'll say boy though for you, since you dont actually want sweets. What the heck are satsumas btw?


----------



## Barbles

ashley2pink said:


> What the heck are satsumas btw?


:haha: They are little oranges, like clementines. Dont know if you have them in the US either :wacko:


----------



## Fascination

I've been having both cravings and definitely only one baby in there! I'll be desperate for a cheese and marmite sandwich one minute and munching my weight in chocolate the next ;p it's mostly been sweet cravings, though I did go totally off sugary stuff in first tri, so it's all very confusing! But we'll (hopefully!) see next week whether it's a boy or girl ^^ x


----------



## mothercabbage

magic bubble, id say going by your avatar and using the nub theory, your bubba is :blue:
i find out next monday!!! :happydance:


----------



## sweetsarah

I have 2 boys and I craved salty foods with both, I went off chocolate and never craved fruit with them. With this pregnancy all I want is fruit and sweets like dohnuts and cakes, I have pinnapple and juice in the mornings and I cant get enough kiwi fruit, grapes, apples, any thing juicy and sweet. I cant eat lemons or grapefuit though. Cant wait to find out what im having in 6 weeks time. :)


----------



## thefirstbaby

i use to love sweets as well before i got prego..and then i stopped wanting them..and rather have chips. and i'm having a boy..so if your like me you're probably having a boy.:flower:


----------



## Kasia

I'm not a sweets person at all but I can't stay away from ice-cream & Choc chip cookies! I'm having a baby girl:happydance:


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

i crave pink and blue fizzy cola bottles, cans of fizzy pop, mcdonalds, takeaway and greggs!

So a bit of a mixture :S

Mainly the fizzy pop and cola bottles though mmmmmmm


----------



## MrsRobinson

I have done nothing but eat sweet things but I'm having a boy!! So not sure if it'd true but not in my case


----------



## ashley2pink

This thread is more than 3 months old-I found out its a girl- 
I am kind of back to loving sweets, but still not nearly as much as before I got pregnant-so for me the whole sweets vs. salty isnt true, since I prefer salty foods over sweet


----------

